# Tehachapi Detour!



## zephyr17 (Apr 13, 2018)

I just got a customer service alert for my upcoming trip on the Starlight. The southbound (at least) will be detouring over Tehachapi 4/27-4/29. I am on the southbound leaving Seattle 4/27, so will detour 4/28.

Any one the "UP trackwork" on the Coast line that is causing the detour. This seems kind of last minute.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 13, 2018)

Isn't this detour named after a dusty overlapping circle on the edge of a desert somewhere? Not trying to dismiss your luck but I've honestly never understood the source of the appeal relative to the enthusiasm level.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 13, 2018)

Your loss.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Apr 13, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> Your loss.


He's probably already booked trying to keep the lounge to himself...


----------



## rms492 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm surprised Mr. Anderson okay'd it, the way things are going, the next rule to come is "no more detours" because they cause a loss of ridership due to missed stops.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Apr 14, 2018)

A cancellation would result in even more loss of ridership.


----------



## Asher (Apr 14, 2018)

That's interesting, I wonder if it's going straight to Sacramento or if it will jog off at Stockton over to Concord and pick up the remainder of the usual route. I think it will be crowded, maybe only to Bakersfield, but if it goes straight to Sac. I may try to hop It myself.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Apr 14, 2018)

anumberone said:


> That's interesting, I wonder if it's going straight to Sacramento or if it will jog off at Stockton over to Concord and pick up the remainder of the usual route. I think it will be crowded, maybe only to Bakersfield, but if it goes straight to Sac. I may try to hop It myself.


In the past, the train did not stop to pick up or drop off anyone at any station over the detour route, including Bakersfield.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 14, 2018)

It actually takes the Union Pacific ex Southern Pacific instead of the ex Santa Fe which the current amtraks use. So it's a long haul of rare millage.


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2018)

Click on the link to geographically place the Tehachapi Loop that is part of the detour.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Tehachapi+Loop/@35.2095206,-118.5282948,59479m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c1fbb309f40be1:0xcbdea4199be42d72!8m2!3d35.2001311!4d-118.5385108


----------



## Chey (Apr 14, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> I just got a customer service alert for my upcoming trip on the Starlight. The southbound (at least) will be detouring over Tehachapi 4/27-4/29. I am on the southbound leaving Seattle 4/27, so will detour 4/28.
> 
> Any one the "UP trackwork" on the Coast line that is causing the detour. This seems kind of last minute.


No. I am NOT jealous.

[yes I am]


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 14, 2018)

anumberone said:


> That's interesting, I wonder if it's going straight to Sacramento or if it will jog off at Stockton over to Concord and pick up the remainder of the usual route. I think it will be crowded, maybe only to Bakersfield, but if it goes straight to Sac. I may try to hop It myself.


My notice says it will take the detour after Oakland. So it will take the former WP over Altamont to Lathrop, then wye and down the former SP.
(Sorry, Chey. Altamont and Tehachapi.)


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 14, 2018)

So what's so special about the Tehachapi Detour? Still don't quite get it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2018)

It's special because it's a route not usually traveled by the Coast Starlight.

I'm still hoping I get a chance someday to see the Wyoming detour (UP Overland route) between DEN and SLC the California Zephyr takes, with no stops.

It would be an even bigger treat if the CZ were to take the even longer detour that starts in Lincoln, NE so the CZ could go through the Bailey Yard at North Platte, NE.

Because. I've seen the normal route every time I have been on the CZ.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 14, 2018)

KmH said:


> It's special because it's a route not usually traveled by the Coast Starlight.


There are dozens of examples of irregular detours all over this country that don't receive anywhere near the same level of attention. So what makes this dusty loop the holy grail of rare trackage fans? I've read hundreds of posts about this spot but never any explanation of what is so amazing about it.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, it isn't just the Loop. It is Tehachapi Pass in general. The Caliente and Bealville horseshoes. Big time, busy mountain railroading on a single track line with two railroads, UP (SP) and BNSF (AT&SF). The whole pass is like 40 miles long.

It has long been a railfan mecca, like Donner or Horseshoe Curve on the former Pennsy, but with no regular passenger service since 1971. So the chance to ride it, and not just fan it, is special.

A small distinction, it is appealing to RAILFANS, its appeal to "rare trackage fans" I cannot judge. But to each his own, there is no accounting for taste.


----------



## Maglev (Apr 14, 2018)

I would want to travel on this route because Tehachapi was the name I gave to my HO-scale railroad town when I was a child. Well, my father suggested it--he was an ambulance driver in that area in World War II.

I think it is attractive to railfans to travel this route because it is an engineering marvel, and the primary route between Northern and Southern California.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 14, 2018)

Now if the Starlight could detour over the Inside Gateway and Feather River Canyon too, my joy would be complete.


----------



## Gemuser (Apr 15, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> Now if the Starlight could detour over the Inside Gateway and Feather River Canyon too, my joy would be complete.


Amen, Brother!


----------



## Anderson (Apr 15, 2018)

IIRC the Zephyr does that once in a while.

I remember quite fondly doing Tehachapi some years ago with Charlie Hamilton and some other now-longtime friends. Of course, what made it was being in a PPC full of folks who were mostly there for the experience, basically having a run of the wine and cheese (since that was, I believe, loaded for a larger crowd)...but the scenery is quite nice in the mountains. It isn't as amazing as the coast route, but it beats out a number of other Amtrak routes for scenery...and that combined with the rarity of it makes it worth the trip IMHO.

Edit: I doubt Anderson would hard-block diversions given that a notable number of them are due to operational issues on the part of the host railroad (be it trackwork or an accident...the former got me Tehachapi, the latter got me the ex-B&O from Willard to Gary one morning).


----------



## calwatch (Apr 15, 2018)

Tehachapi is something that is fairly but not extremely rare. It seems to come about as often as an Olympic games or lunar eclipse - every few years. It used to much rarer and could become more rare in the future if Anderson has his way.


----------



## chakk (Apr 16, 2018)

I rode the Tehachapi Detour on the CS several years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. It helped me to prepare for my first-ever opportunity to operate trains and work as the Caliente telegrapher on the La Mesa Model RR in San Diego last weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## chakk (Apr 16, 2018)

From a check of the Amtrak website, it appears that the northbound CS will take the Tehachapi Detour on 28 April only.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## p&sr (Apr 17, 2018)

chakk said:


> From a check of the Amtrak website, it appears that the northbound CS will take the Tehachapi Detour on 28 April only.


Looks like the 29th also. At least, LAX to OKJ is available, but for all intermediate points it says that heading to OKJ is "sold out", ie not available.


----------



## railiner (Apr 20, 2018)

p&sr said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > From a check of the Amtrak website, it appears that the northbound CS will take the Tehachapi Detour on 28 April only.
> ...


Thinking about flying to LAX to ride No. 14 on the 28th...

I did not see any mention of this detour on the Amtrak website...only the fact that it shows sold out at San Jose, but seats available to SFF....

So can anyone give me confidence that the train is indeed scheduled to detour?

I realize they can alter these plans anytime (it happened before due to trackwork changes or early completion),

But wondering why no service advisory?

And is the 28th the best date to try for?

Appreciate any suggestions from those with good info...


----------



## Chey (Apr 20, 2018)

calwatch said:


> Tehachapi is something that is fairly but not extremely rare. It seems to come about as often as an Olympic games or lunar eclipse - every few years. It used to much rarer and could become more rare in the future if Anderson has his way.


I've never seen it by train. About a decade ago my spouse, looking at the map, suggested as an alternative to driving through LA on our way back to Arizona, taking the road from Bakersfield to Barstow, to Flagstaff, to Phoenix. Tehachapi was an amazing sight to us, one I've always wished since that I could see from a train.


----------



## railiner (Apr 22, 2018)

Booked!

I spoke to Amtrak reservations today, and the nice agent confirmed that they are indeed detouring northbound on the 28th. She said the reason that there is no advisory is that thru passengers will "not be affected"...

So I am taking a chance and flying out to try once again for this trip on No. 14 from Los Angeles to Oakland on the 28th...

Anyone else going?


----------



## railiner (Apr 22, 2018)

This has probably been discussed here before, (I can't figure out how to use 'search' to find it), but I am looking for suggestions on how to get a jump on getting a Sightseer Lounge seat...

Usual method of engaging a Red Cap, apply here for early boarding?

Appreciate any suggestions....


----------



## Chey (Apr 22, 2018)

railiner said:


> Booked!
> 
> I spoke to Amtrak reservations today, and the nice agent confirmed that they are indeed detouring northbound on the 28th. She said the reason that there is no advisory is that thru passengers will "not be affected"...
> 
> ...


I'd do it in a heartbeat if I didn't already have a commitment on the 28th.

Please take pictures!


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 22, 2018)

railiner said:


> This has probably been discussed here before, (I can't figure out how to use 'search' to find it), but I am looking for suggestions on how to get a jump on getting a Sightseer Lounge seat...
> 
> Usual method of engaging a Red Cap, apply here for early boarding?
> 
> Appreciate any suggestions....


Head over during meal hours or ‘in the wee hours of the morning’. Pax can’t reserve seats, so if a seat is empty you can take it. If another passenger says that a seat is reserved and refuses to let you sit, tell a staff member. That’s the main stuff.


----------



## railiner (Apr 22, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > This has probably been discussed here before, (I can't figure out how to use 'search' to find it), but I am looking for suggestions on how to get a jump on getting a Sightseer Lounge seat...
> ...


That would work southbound, perhaps, but I am boarding in LA....


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Apr 22, 2018)

railiner said:


> This has probably been discussed here before, (I can't figure out how to use 'search' to find it), but I am looking for suggestions on how to get a jump on getting a Sightseer Lounge seat...
> 
> Usual method of engaging a Red Cap, apply here for early boarding?
> 
> Appreciate any suggestions....


I don't think that late April is a busy period and the detour should actually result in less passengers, not more, so I doubt you will have any difficulty finding a seat if you go there as soon as your ticket is scanned.


----------



## railiner (Apr 22, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > This has probably been discussed here before, (I can't figure out how to use 'search' to find it), but I am looking for suggestions on how to get a jump on getting a Sightseer Lounge seat...
> ...


Thanks...sounds promising...do you have to wait at your seat until ticket is scanned, or can you move freely into the lounge, and get your ticket scanned in there?


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 22, 2018)

railiner said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Generally you have to wait at your seat, but if you happen get your ticket scanned as you board (not particularly uncommon), head straight to the SSL.


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a ticket booked for one of the days that may detour. Fingers crossed we go through the Central Valley and not down the dramatic Coast Route.


----------



## chakk (Apr 23, 2018)

Sunny skies forecast for southern California on the 28th and 29th, so the detour will not likely be postponed for any weather reasons.


----------



## railiner (Apr 23, 2018)

chakk said:


> Sunny skies forecast for southern California on the 28th and 29th, so the detour will not likely be postponed for any weather reasons.


Now that sounds encouraging....thanks!

Now I have to find an economic place to stay on the 27th in LA....either near the airport, or the station. I would prefer being near the station, to avoid any stress in the morning, getting from one to the other...


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2018)

Several people here on AU have recommended the Metro Plaza Hotel as a decent place to stay near LAUS.

It's about 1/4 mile walking distance from the front door of Union Station.


----------



## railiner (Apr 24, 2018)

That hotel is sold out on the 27th....

I booked a hotel at LAX for a very good rate, and will get up early and take the 'Flyaway' bus over to Union Station...

And then head over here to have breakfast, and get a sandwich to go, for lunch....





https://www.philippes.com/philippes-history.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 24, 2018)

railiner said:


> That hotel is sold out on the 27th....
> 
> I booked a hotel at LAX for a very good rate, and will get up early and take the 'Flyaway' bus over to Union Station...
> 
> ...


Great plan!I'm envious!


----------



## railiner (Apr 24, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> I have a ticket booked for one of the days that may detour. Fingers crossed we go through the Central Valley and not down the dramatic Coast Route.


"Regular" passenger's would be upset over the detour....





I suppose you are riding southbound? Or perhaps round trip?


----------



## chakk (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds to me like the OP is riding northbound on the 28th


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 24, 2018)

Please post a trip report.


----------



## railiner (Apr 25, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> I just got a customer service alert for my upcoming trip on the Starlight. The southbound (at least) will be detouring over Tehachapi 4/27-4/29. I am on the southbound leaving Seattle 4/27, so will detour 4/28.
> 
> Any one the "UP trackwork" on the Coast line that is causing the detour. This seems kind of last minute.





chakk said:


> Sounds to me like the OP is riding northbound on the 28th


"OP", meaning the original poster?


----------



## railiner (Apr 25, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> Please post a trip report.


I've never done one proper, although I sort of did a "live from" report, on last year's Autumn Excursion....

Maybe I'll give it a try....


----------



## p&sr (Apr 25, 2018)

Received this e-mail just now from Amtrak:

"Due to track work, the Coast Starlight will be rerouted April 27 through April 29 The reroute will run in both directions between Oakland and Los Angeles. The train will run through the San Joaquin Valley, instead of along the coast, traveling through the historic Tehachapi Loop. Departure and arrival times will remain the same. We're sorry for the inconvenience."

I guess that makes it Official. Last chance if anybody still wants to get on-board!


----------



## railiner (Apr 25, 2018)

Yesssss! I just got the same call...


----------



## p&sr (Apr 25, 2018)

In spite of this, Northbound on Friday April 27 they're still selling tickets LAX to Salinas, so the notification is not entirely consistent...


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 25, 2018)

I got the same phone call and email. Kudos to Amtrak for trying to reach people who may be disappointed about the detour.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 25, 2018)

I think the work window doesn't go into effect until Friday night, so it makes sense the northbound is still on the Coast Line.


----------



## railiner (Apr 25, 2018)

So the notice wasn't really clear...it only affects those departing on the 27th from the north end of the route traveling overnight beyond Oakland...and those departing that end on the 29th should be on the regular on the 30th. In other words....11(27 and 28), and 14(28 and 29)....does that sound right?


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 25, 2018)

I just got the phone notice today and it said both northbound and southbound and the dates. The impression that gave was all Coast Starlight trains on the 27th, 28th, and 29th. However, that may be a bit more of a blanket than it really is. That announcement is also only going out to those passengers who are affected, so if they don't call people on 14 on the 27th, they won't be confused. As I said above, my understanding is the work window does not go into effect until after the outbound rush hour on the 27th.

I haven't seen a general service advisory on this posted on Amtrak.com either. Everything I have gotten is because I am an affected passenger




, not as a general announcement.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 26, 2018)

railiner said:


> In other words....11(27 and 28), and 14(28 and 29)....does that sound right?


Also 11(29).


----------



## p&sr (Apr 26, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> I haven't seen a general service advisory on this posted on Amtrak.com either. Everything I have gotten is because I am an affected passenger
> 
> 
> 
> , not as a general announcement.


The General Service Advisory is on the Website now, for the first time. For Surfliner (between Oxnard and Chatsworth), and for Coast Starlight:

**Coast Starlight Train 11 April 27 - 29 and Train 14 April 28 - 29

**These trains will detour between Oakland and Los Angeles and will not make stops at San Jose, Salinas, Paso Robles, San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Simi Valley, Van Nuys and Burbank. Passengers traveling to those destinations can use local travel services.

** Trains 11 and 14 may incur up to 60-minute delays on the detour route.

** Bus 4011 will connect with Train 11 and will operate between Oakland and San Luis Obispo, making intermediate station stops at San Jose, Salinas and Paso Robles.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 26, 2018)

The General Service Advisory is on the Website now, for the first time. For Surfliner (between Oxnard and Chatsworth)...

Looks like the Surfliner will use a Bus Bridge. Checking 4/28, LAX to Goleta... the route now includes a Bus from Chatsworth to Oxnard (for certain runs), or a Bus from Chatsworth to Goleta (for other runs).

Always something new!


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 26, 2018)

p&sr said:


> The General Service Advisory is on the Website now, for the first time. For Surfliner (between Oxnard and Chatsworth)...
> 
> Looks like the Surfliner will use a Bus Bridge. Checking 4/28, LAX to Goleta... the route now includes a Bus from Chatsworth to Oxnard (for certain runs), or a Bus from Chatsworth to Goleta (for other runs).
> 
> Always something new!


I'm actually a bit surprised they bothered. With the bridge work down near San Diego they weren't offering any alternative transportation for a couple of the weekends the line was closed. I actually find that unacceptable and am happy to see there will be buses available.


----------



## railiner (Apr 26, 2018)

I am wondering why Train 11 will detour three days, and Train 14 only two days....


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Apr 26, 2018)

railiner said:


> I am wondering why Train 11 will detour three days, and Train 14 only two days....


It is because of the schedule of the trains. On the first day, 14 goes through the construction area before the work begins while 11 does not.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 26, 2018)

My understanding is Metrolink is putting a hard work window that starts after the Friday rush hour (9 pm?). If 11 is on time, it would make it through before the work window, but if it ran late, it might be stranded short of LA, so they are detouring it.


----------



## railiner (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks...that all makes more sense, now.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 27, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> My understanding is Metrolink is putting a hard work window that starts after the Friday rush hour (9 pm?). If 11 is on time, it would make it through before the work window, but if it ran late, it might be stranded short of LA, so they are detouring it.


Today the Service Advisory states:

"Southern California Service will be affected between Oxnard and Chatsworth

Track work being performed from 10 pm on Friday, April 27 through 1 am on Monday, April 30 will affect Pacific Surfliner and Coast Starlight service on the dates indicated below."


----------



## railiner (Apr 27, 2018)

Just checked in to my hotel...so far, so good...

I plan to take the hotel shuttle back to LAX at 0600, and then catch a Flyaway bus to Union Station...


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR DP LAX 10:15 AM 5 Min late RMK:

5 Brake Test


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 28, 2018)

Follow us on 14 through the detour... cell data service depending! https://maps.app.goo.gl/NxXjaJ0JmFk6I1Sa2


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 28, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> Follow us on 14 through the detour... cell data service depending! https://maps.app.goo.gl/NxXjaJ0JmFk6I1Sa2


asm.transitdocs.com might be more reliable reliable than a cell phone...


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 28, 2018)

ASM didn't work for 11 yesterday past Niles...


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR AR Santa Clarita 11:09 AM DP 11:09 AM RMK: Eject unticketed passenger (!)


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 28, 2018)

railiner said:


> OS 14 28 APR AR Santa Clarita 11:09 AM DP 11:09 AM RMK: Eject unticketed passenger (!)


Always an exciting day on Amtrak.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 28, 2018)

Looking on ASM, you seem to be approaching Oakridge? Is that right?


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Acton 11:59 AM


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 28, 2018)

As expected ASM is no longer updating for 11 or 14 which are on detour. I also have a Glympse link up which includes current speed: https://glympse.com/0EMC-60R3


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Lancaster 12:22 PM


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 28, 2018)

ASM TransitDocs IS showing #14 on the detour and, if you click on it, the speed. The stops listed on the left don't mean anything now.


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 6 28 APR Pass Mojave 12:59 PM


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 28, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> ASM TransitDocs IS showing #14 on the detour and, if you click on it, the speed. The stops listed on the left don't mean anything now.


Compare the location on ASM with one of the links I supplied. Same thing happened yesterday. It follows until a certain point then the location never updates.


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Tehachapi 1:24 PM


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 28, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > ASM TransitDocs IS showing #14 on the detour and, if you click on it, the speed. The stops listed on the left don't mean anything now.
> ...


Ah yes, I see. Thanks. The "speed" is still the same now as it is my screen shot! Thanks


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 28, 2018)

The loop!


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Caliente 2:28 PM


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 28, 2018)

Not many people on 11 today, fyi. Starlight is as empty as I have ever seen it. Spotted just a few foamers in Niles Canyon and Altamont.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 28, 2018)

11 Delano 3:15


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR AR Bakersfield-UP 3:02 PM DP 3:34 PM RMK: Crew change


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 28, 2018)

11 waiting to meet 14, Cawelo, MP 299 Fresno Sub 3:43 pm


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 28, 2018)

14 by 11 3:53 Cawelo. 11 moving.


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR RMK: Met No. 11 3:52 PM


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 28, 2018)

11 depart Bakersfield 4:21


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Tulare 4:38 PM


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Fresno 5:22 PM


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Madeira 5:59 PM


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Merced 6:17 PM


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Apr 28, 2018)

How do you get the info? Railfanning friends?


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Modesto 6:51 PM


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

ParanoidAndroid said:


> How do you get the info? Railfanning friends?


I am aboard...


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh... I forgot about that


----------



## railiner (Apr 28, 2018)

Lost about 35 minutes or so, wyeing at Lathrop....crew had to walk train after stopping with tail hose...


----------



## railiner (Apr 29, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR Pass Fremont 914 PM


----------



## railiner (Apr 29, 2018)

OS 14 28 APR AR OKJ 9:56 PM


----------



## railiner (Apr 29, 2018)

It was a great trip....


----------



## Asher (Apr 29, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> The loop!


Thanks to all of you for sharing.


----------



## railiner (Apr 29, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> The loop!


Great job....thanks for posting!

Sorry I didn't get to meet you on board...I was riding in the lounge....it seems you shot from a coach....don't you like the better visibility in the lounge? There was plenty of seats available, and lots of good and locally knowledgeable company there too....


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 29, 2018)

Awesome video. It looks like you get a better view going northbound.


----------



## Chey (Apr 29, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> The loop!




LOVED it! Thank you!


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 30, 2018)

desertflyer said:


> The loop!


Almost looks like you shrunk yourself (and your camera) and were taking video from a model railroad!


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 30, 2018)

trainman74 said:


> desertflyer said:
> 
> 
> > The loop!https://youtu.be/Fi7nqKlVIMM
> ...


I can’t put my finger on why, but it really does!


----------



## IndyLions (Apr 30, 2018)

I think it’s the horse...


----------



## chakk (Apr 30, 2018)

That’s not a horse — it’s a plastic model in N scale.


----------



## frequentflyer (Apr 30, 2018)

So that's the famous Tehachapi loop, interesting.


----------



## railiner (May 1, 2018)

What is really interesting to see, is a long freight train going around it, where the locomotive goes over or under it's own train....


----------



## cpotisch (May 1, 2018)

railiner said:


> What is really interesting to see, is a long freight train going around it, where the locomotive goes over or under it's own train....


I’ve seen videos of that (not at Tehachapi, though) and it’s pretty disorienting.


----------

